# Allison MT 653 Reverse light help



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi guys,
I have a 1982 IH with the Allison 653 trans and am trying to figure out the reverse lights. I can see the Neutral safety switch on the Passenger side and I see what is probably the temp sender near the top but I have no idea about the reverse lights and how they work. Can anyone help or direct me to a diagram. I have googled my ass off and can't find anything.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Typically, in an Allison, they work off a pressure switch. If the truck isn't running, you'll have no reverse lights. 

Other than that, I'm no help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There's usually a psi switch on the side. 2 wires going to it


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

That was quick..thanks...I didn't see any wires , maybe after 32 years they were ripped off, Ill look again tomorrow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought pass side type area. But it's been awhile


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Could I be mistaking the pressure switch for a neutral safety switch on pass side?
http://www.defeomfg.com/allison-mt-...noids-switches-modulators-47/29503665-df.html


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's it.....


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Fantastic..Thanks..It looks like one wire has power when the key in turned on and the second wire must get power when in reverse. Do you by any chance have any idea where the wire coming off the pressure switch that feeds the reverse lights goes ? I mean I know somehow power makes it back to the rear of the truck but does it have to go through any fuse block, junction box first. I haven't found a wiring diagram yet,
Steve


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it's just direct. Least all the ones I was messing with were. 
If you have a lot off the rev lights, you should add a relay to it.


----------

